# Ημερολόγιο απεργιών και αργιών



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να το χαρακτηρίσω αστείο ή τραγικό, αλλά σίγουρα είναι χρήσιμο:
http://www.apergia.gr/index.php
(Ίσως το γεγονός ότι είναι χρήσιμο είναι από μόνο του τραγικό.)


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2011)

Τώρα υπάρχει και το apergies.gr. Αχρείαστα να είναι και τα δύο.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 20, 2011)

*Ημερολόγιο αργιών*

Μακάρι να είναι αχρείαστα τα ημερολόγια απεργιών, αλλά υπάρχει και το ημερολόγιο αργιών που είναι χρήσιμο και ευχάριστο.
http://www.argies.gr/







Το αστείο είναι όταν ανοίγεις τις Ρυθμίσεις, για να σημειώσεις τις αργίες που εσύ δουλεύεις ή να προσθέσεις τις μέρες που δεν δουλεύεις, και όπως κάθε μεταφραστής διαπιστώνεις ότι όλες είναι εργάσιμες δυστυχώς.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 20, 2011)

Προτείνω να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο σε "Ημερολόγιο απεργιών και αργιών" ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 20, 2011)

Καλή η πρότασή σου, τέθηκε αμέσως σε εφαρμογή.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 20, 2011)

Για τους Κύπριους φίλους είναι και η 1η Οκτωβρίου αργία. Μόνο που δυστυχώς φέτος πέφτει Σάββατο.


----------

